# Film is better than Digital



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol
Well in my opinion anyway. I just got two rolls back and i've never taken a BW pic i've liked until now.

















(the motor p)






















































Colour is Fuji Superia 200 and BW is Ilford FP4 (my new fave thing in all the world lol)


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful! And the pics are good too!

Ot appears you stole my cat.. looks identical! :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How did you transfer them to the internet?


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

I take the roll to get developed and either ask for the images straight onto CD or I scan the prints at home :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I was looking through some of my old prints and slides the other day, and the sharpness and tones really hit home, especially with the slides. Still got my trusty OM10 which still works after nearly thirty years, might give it a run out some time, have to remember to try and get it right first time though 

Cracking photos there too :thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

They really do take a better picture than digital. (unless you're using a £22,000 hasselblad)
I need to stop trawling ebay for vintage stuff though..money!!!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> I was looking through some of my old prints and slides the other day, and the sharpness and tones really hit home, especially with the slides. Still got my trusty OM10 which still works after nearly thirty years, might give it a run out some time, have to remember to try and get it right first time though
> 
> Cracking photos there too :thumb:


Still have my OM1 :thumb:
Still in great working order complete with motor drive, love it to bits.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep can beat film :thumb:

Remember the old days with my slides and film scanner, colours just jump off the screen 

Loved Kodak Ektachrome, but now discontinued!


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a Kodak No.1A autographic 1914 

*beginner101*


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Trist, have you seen THIS BLOG from the BBC website. It is a photo-a-day style blog based on the now discontinued Kodachrome.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Photos :thumb:

The Love of Film with existing and new film directors keeps me in a job so i completely agree with you. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

FP4 Rocks!!! your B+W's are superb mate, keep it up!!


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I love film but i wouldn't say one is necessarily better than the other, they both have their uses and pros/cons. The number of flame wars on various internet forums rages on this issue.

I've been shooting all sorts of film cameras this year after getting into it in January. I've got medium format folders, SLR's from the 1950/60/70/80's, rangefinders and various viewfinder cameras. eBay and auction houses are the bane of gear addict, that and old film gear is dirt cheap. You try getting a DSLR with a 50mm f/1.7, 28mm f/2.8 and 80-200mm lens for under a £100. I want a TLR next.

The difference i find between shooting a DSLR and any film camera is the mindset. You know you have limited shots and that it will cost money to get those shots back (not always a concern for some people) so you tend to be more careful and considered before hitting the shutter. Also handling an old film camera is nice, it's like a piece of machinery, levers, machined knobs, dials, clicks and mechanical sounds.

I'm currently putting a roll of Fuji Superia 200 through a Zorki 1B (Soviet Leica II copy), and i'm waiting for a roll of B&W to come back from the lab that i shot with a Pentax ME Super.

If you've never tried film give a go, i certainly hadn't till this year, i asked my dad for the old family camera (King Regula Sprinty C) and put a roll through it and i was hooked, and that camera is really basic. I'd buy the film online at 7dayshop.com, start with colour negatives, cheap and easy to test (Fuji Superia 200 or Kodak Ektar 100), then try B&W (Ilford, Kodak or Fuji ones) or colour slide (Fuji Velvia 50 or 100).

Get it developed at Jessops, there are other stores but not as widely available or as cheap in my opinion. I'd say it costs about £10 per roll if you include the cost of the roll itself and the developing, though you can drag that down to £6-7 if you have a film scanner. Jessops develop C-41 negatives for £4 and £6 with 6x8 resolution scans to cd, more if you want prints, though i never ask for prints. You also get a free roll of film with every develop, cheapo Fuji C200 or Kodak Gold 200 but still free nonetheless.

It all sounds expensive but you essentially get a physical backup of your shots that will last for decades (negatives/slides) maybe longer; with a digital copy for your immediate viewing and use. The digital ones are a hard drive failure away from being lost forever, even a cd/dvd backup won't be good in 30 years, but i've got old family negs from over 60 years ago that look good and i can scan them digitally whenever i want. Even Hollywood still burns a film copy of digital movies for archiving, Associated Press do this as well with important photos shot on digital.

Anyway i went off on a bit of a torrent there, try film!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Kodachrome from the 1960's here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=170333 :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Love the photos, Film really does have something that Digital can never replace.










Love this one too! Helps she's cute too :argie:


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Forgot to ask the OP, what camera lens did you use as you have great DOF on those shots, fast prime?
I also just got back from the auction house where i got a Pentax Spotmatic SP with Super Takumar 55mm f/1.8, Takumar 135mm f/3.5, Hanimex 300mm with 2x Teleconverter (600mm ftw!), Weston light meter, Agfa Super Silette rangefinder camera, even a pair of Pentax binoculars with some other bits and bobs all for £9.60; best bargain i've scored so far.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I know digital def has its benefits but the feel is effortless with film. I don't like spending an age in PS trying to achieve similar (which I can't)
Some of these were taken during a shoot where I shot digital and film (which i'm starting to do more and more). 
I use 50mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.2 and change bodies between my 5D and 3000.
From the same shoot I got this for digital


----------

